# FreeBSD + Squid as transparent proxy + Lightsquid



## luke240778 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey all, first post here so please be kind 

I am using a pfSense Firewall currently and am liking it a lot. I have the squid package set up and running as a transparent proxy with lightsquid for reporting.  What *I* would like is to build up a standalone proxy server to do the same thing, and would like to do this using FreeBSD, but have never used it before.

What *I* am looking for is a tutorial or something similar so *I* can firstly learn how to install FreeBSD and set up Squid as a transparent proxy with caching, and lightsquid (or something similar)

It works just fine as is on pfSense, but *I* want to start caching more content as bandwidth here is really expensive, plus *I* would prefer to have this on another machine and not my firewall box.


----------



## luke240778 (Mar 19, 2012)

None of you experts here able to help or give me some advice here?


----------

